# DIY Maxi-jet pump increase output 10x!



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Check this out:
http://www.reefchat.org/tabid/95/ct...rticleId/23/MaxiJet-What-is-all-the-fuss.aspx

And to ultimately make it push harder!
http://www.reefchat.org/Library/Art.../MaxiJet-Modifications-Going-main-stream.aspx

Pretty impressive eye appealing maybe not but impressive non the less


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

Now I just need a mod that will work for my submersible water pumps. If mods can give a 20% increase for a maxijet, what could we do for a 4000 gph pump. Then I have to find 5 inch bulkheads to drain the water from those 15 gallons before they overflow. Or, put a modified inline pump in the drain line to suck it through the 1 inch bulkhead faster. This could get expensive 

Larry


----------

